# New from Iowa



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm new to AT and I love it!!!! I've been lurking for awhile now and finally decided to pony up and join.  Good shooting to everyone!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* suszq. Have fun here.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to AT from Missouri.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, from a fellow Iowan


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome you will enjoy it.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello from down under...lol! No not Austrailia, Missouri! LOL! I'm new on here too... so anyway, WELCOME!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:BrownBear::RockOn::BrownBear::RockOn::BrownBear::RockOn:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk*


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## gmarsden (Nov 18, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome I am also new and this site great!


----------



## KISS (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to AT! I have have been lurking for awhile and just started posting too! There is lots of information on here!


----------



## shootincenters (Jan 28, 2009)

im from ankeny where ru from in iowa


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome another Iowan - welcome and have fun !!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

nice to have other Iowa people around..welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome to AT....

Bill


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Welcome to AT 
from another Iowa Shooter

John


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! Its nice to see other Iowa folks on AT. This is a great site. I've already learned soooo much! 

Hey Shootincenters,
I'm originally from Red Oak, Iowa but now live in Coralville (just outside of Iowa City). We live close to the Iowa River, nestled on 4.3 acreas. I have to drive 30 min to work, but its worth it to have a bit of land to call our own.


----------



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Welcome fellow Iowan*

I am from the westcentral part of the Hawkeye state!:welcomesign::nixon::welcome::eyebrows::happy::dance::wave::high5::whoo::rock-on::blob1:


----------



## brandon102280 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Welcome to AT*

Nice to have another Iowan in the group:welcomesign:


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

welcome to the site . we live just north of cedar rapid's iowa . hope you enjoy the site . if you want to chat i am all ear's hunter6..:welcomesign:


----------



## Limb Chicken (Dec 10, 2004)

Just north of ya... Welcome. :wink:


----------

